# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Cacao helpt als ontstekingsremmer

## Leontien

In cacao blijkt de stof epicatechine de natuurlijke werking van de lichaamseigen ontstekingsremmer cortisol te kunnen herstellen. Bij veel chronische ontstekingsziekten is de functie van cortisol aangetast. 

Erik Ruijters van het Maastricht UMC+ heeft daar een onderzoek naar gedaan en daaruit blijkt dat cacao rijk is aan zogenoemde flavonoïden, die er om bekend staan dat ze als antioxidant kunnen dienen om die schadelijke werking te beperken. Epicatechine (ook een flavonoïde) blijkt daar eveneens toe in staat te zijn.

Ruijters toont met zijn onderzoek voor het eerst aan hoe een flavonoïde op die manier de natuurlijke functie van cortisol kan herstellen en dus ontstekingsremmend werkt.

Van nature wordt het lichaam tegen ontstekingen beschermd door lichaamseigen ontstekingsremmers (ofwel glucocorticoïden), zoals cortisol. Bij onder meer COPD, reumatoïde artritis en chronische darmontsteking is de werking daarvan echter drastisch verminderd.

Uit het onderzoek blijkt dat die afname wordt veroorzaakt door het ophopen van schadelijke zuurstofdeeltjes.
Veel patiënten met een chronische ontstekingsziekte krijgen vaak medicijnen met cortisol als werkzame stof toegediend, zogenoemde corticosteroïden. Echter blijken deze in de praktijk niet altijd even effectief te zijn.

Volgens Ruijters kan het stofje uit cacao dan uitkomst bieden: "In theorie kan een middel op basis van epicatechine, en andere flavonoïden, de werking van deze geneesmiddelen weer herstellen."

----------


## Willem01

Nog meer goed nieuws.
Mijn dag kan niet meer stuk als chocola verslaafde.
Eindelijk een passend excuus.

----------

